# Normal PGD, normal mitochondria,immunes covered-yet BNF



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello,

In 2014,i became a mum after 5 years of trying. We have a male factor and HLA matches. However,with dr. Braverman,who put me on neupogen,we got a baby from the first FET trial. Then, 15.months after,we still had 2 frozen embryos,also blasts. This time,he put me on ivig as well because the testing showed increased immune reaction. The result was neg although there was no evidence of embryo rejection. 2 weeks ago,i had a transfer with 1 extended blast that was tested for active mitochondria as well. I was on ivig prior to the transfer,neuogen and prednisone. Again negative. I dodnt have an opportunity to speak to dr. B yet,but.i am very disappointed. We will see.what immune trsts will show,but i dont understand where it went wrong. The.embryo was supposed to thrive sonce the mitochondria were normal. My lining was 11, triple T, immunes were covered.

Any insights,advice,please?


----------

